# Custom work trucks.



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Any Links, or leads, to custom work trucks? I mean custom work trucks, tricked out work trucks?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

tricked out as in how????? ive seen a few on here


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1955-Dodge-Ram-Pickup-W0QQAdIdZ250765625

have at er


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

i want a truck like this lol it would be a good step up from my 250. Its a f-550


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

dam payments on that and then the gas=== no fun working all the time to pay for it hahaha


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> dam payments on that and then the gas=== no fun working all the time to pay for it hahaha


haha naw take off the dpf filter and a spartan tuner and it be in 15 16 mpg which wouldn't be to bad


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have seen guys take full size truck, lift them and put large tires on. I don't know about you guys, but I can hardly put stuff on the rack of my F250 as it is...and the rack is only about 1 1/2" over the cab roof, it can't get much lower.....
Most times I now jump up on the tail gate.

My Ranger was perfect height. Just enough head room that a 6 foot tall person could clear anything over hanging.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i have always wanted a lifted truck, but i am one of the few who actually have to use it daily, i am getting to old to be climbing onto a big truck. 

i am more into function than form, besides i would never abuse it offroad after paying all that coin, i have a quad for that nonsense if i hurt it, i am still going to be able to work the next day lol


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i have always wanted a lifted truck, but i am one of the few who actually have to use it daily, i am getting to old to be climbing onto a big truck.
> 
> i am more into function than form, besides i would never abuse it offroad after paying all that coin, i have a quad for that nonsense if i hurt it, i am still going to be able to work the next day lol


my f-250 is lifted 4 inches with 37s and it aint to bad but i dont have a ladder rack either thats what i got my trailer for but i still have a lotta tools in the bed and tool box but i can reach most of them from the ground unless one slides under the tool box of something


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A good friend of mine uses his lifted truck as a work truck. 05 F350 crew cab 4x4 short bed. 6 inch lift with 37's. The truck has aftermarket leather with edge/juice.

It's got 35,000 miles as it's only used raringly to tow his large enclosed trailer to job sites. Once the trailer is on site his car takes him to and from the site.

The truck is very very sharp.

I would like to lift my wifes diesel Excursion but not for a truck with ladders on top.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> A good friend of mine uses his lifted truck as a work truck. 05 F350 crew cab 4x4 short bed. 6 inch lift with 37's. The truck has aftermarket leather with edge/juice.
> 
> It's got 35,000 miles as it's only used raringly to tow his large enclosed trailer to job sites. Once the trailer is on site his car takes him to and from the site.
> 
> ...


id advise him to get rid of that edge before he blows a head gasket not cheap to replace since the cab has to come off to replace them if he wants a programmer id tell him to get an sct or one from power hungry perfomance


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just for you guys to know before you lift your truck. Your insurance company has insured a STOCK vehicle.

I lifted my '99 cherokee 6". I needed to use a professional, engineered kit from a reputable manufacturer, and it had to be installed by a shop experienced in this type of modification.

This lift also entails new driveshaft, etc. So it's not really meant for the do it yourselfer. 

Anyway, I'm with State Farm. They had to approve the kit and the installation. I had to submit this info and photos to them. It was then up to their discretion if they would approve this. In my case they did.

So, if you just run out and lift your truck yourself, you have likely just voided your insurance. 

Just sayin' :whistling Best to check with your insurance company before you go and spend a bag of money on a lift kit.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

heres my buddies truck, i was at his house building him a deck he was at work, but his truck was home lol


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

My custom rig.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Brimar said:


> My custom rig.


I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

CNC said:


> Any Links, or leads, to custom work trucks? I mean custom work trucks, tricked out work trucks?


mine was customized and tricked out at the IH factory in 1964 with 4wd, increased cooling capacity, dual saddle tanks, recirculating htr & def, pto self recovery winch, clearance lights, spot light, rock gaurds, skid plates.....things like seat belts and hazard switch (not reqiured in '64) were also added, according to the line setting ticket. I added a bigger engine, tuck and roll interior, sound system, 1955 Alaskan pop up camper for the road trips. And it goes anywhere on regular gas, 12 mpg highway.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

my future truck...

except the roof has to have a 3 part slider, so it can open up for large items.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> my future truck...
> 
> except the roof has to have a 3 part slider, so it can open up for large items.


I'll have to incorporate some of those ideas to my truck build.:thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the black service body and full length rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

How about these?
















Plenty of room for tools!










MY FAVORITE!!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh no!! Don't get me started on Unimogs. I got to drive a brand new one (a few yards, at least). 120,000 dollar, 4x4 rig, with a three-way tilt dump. Oh mommy, I'm in lust!


----------

